# Oberon NEW cover info and DX



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey gang

I have some info to share with you all regarding NEW Oberon cover color (yes the blue is here!!!) and the DX.. here is a letter from Becca... she wanted me to let you all know how much you guys are appreciated!!

Oberondesign.com

* Announcing new Oberon Kindle cover upgrades.*

Becca, Brendan and Don say hello to everyone & THANKS for all your support and valuable suggestions!

Oberon is announcing the release of new buttons for our Kindle Covers on the weekend of June 13th 2009. Thank you for your patience. We're sure you'll be delighted with what you see.
Brendan has designed a special button format for the Kindle. It has a beautiful background shape with rounded corners onto which images are superimposed&#8230;.very elegant.

The buttons are for new covers only! We cannot replace existing buttons on our existing K1 or K2 covers without fatality damaging them, so thanks in advance for not requesting we do so. Just think of the covers you have as Oberon collector items!! We are also unable to accept exchanges on covers for the purpose of getting a different button.

At this time we also plan to introduce our new Sky Blue color on four images: Roof of Heaven, The Wave, Pond and Butterfly. Due to popular demand we will offer two new images in July: Ginkgo Leaf and Hummingbird and since we now have the Sky Blue leather to work with
will revert back to our original Pond journal image (froggie included) replacing the Dragonfly Pond image now offered.

*Pre-orders for Oberon Kindle DX covers: * 

We hope to offer our covers in mid to late July. We have a prototype now that we have to finesse when we receive our DX model on June 11th. Once we finalize the design, photograph the offerings and get them up on our website, we'll be able to sell them to you. Sorry, we can't quote a price yet! We'll be able to produce the cover from one piece of leather (no spine / no black back) so we'll be able to offer all the wrapping images we now offer on K1 & 2 covers such as the Tree of Life, Roof of Heaven, Butterfly, River Garden, etc. It will be an almost identical format to our other corner strap styles. We will not be offering the DX cover with Velcro.

Thanks again for all your enthusiasm and support. We appreciate YOU!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Woo-hoo!  I'm so glad to hear that Hokusai Wave will be offered in sky blue for the Kindle covers... although now I may have to justify that second cover! I love my navy Hokusai Wave, but I know it'd be beautiful in sky blue, too; the intricate details would be much easier to see in a lighter shade. If they were to offer Seaside journals in sky blue, I would probably buy that design in a large-sized journal and see if I could rig up a second cover for my first-generation Kindle. As it is, though, I may just get a second Hokusai Wave... ohhh, decisions.

I'm also looking forward to seeing what Oberon has come up with for the buttons! It sounds almost like a shape is superimposed onto the existing button (since I would consider the current button "a beautiful background shape with rounded corners"), but I guess we'll have to wait and see! =) I _love_ the various buttons for the Classic Journals, so I'm excited to find out what they've devised for the new Kindle cover buttons.

Patrizia, you might want to mention to Becca that the Hokusai Wave Large Journal doesn't have "Sky Blue" as a color option at the moment: just "Navy" twice, as the first drop-down choice as well as the fifth. I'm guessing the second "Navy" should be "Sky Blue," instead. The Extra Large journal doesn't offer "Sky Blue" as a choice at all (I imagine that could be intentional for the extra-large size, though), and the Small Journal lists "Navy," "Sky blue," and then "Navy" a second time further down the line.

Thanks for keeping us updated! I'm marking June 13th on my calendar.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, I will tell her.. my guess is they are updating the site since they are offically on sale the 13th but thanks for telling me about the Navy twice.. I will give  them a heads up!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Thanks, I will tell her.. my guess is they are updating the site since they are offically on sale the 13th but thanks for telling me about the Navy twice.. I will give them a heads up!


You're welcome!  Mind you, this wasn't in the Kindle Covers section, just in the Classic Journals; the Hokusai Wave Kindle cover product page still lists only the currently available color options, navy and taupe.

I hope they'll be putting up photos of the Kindle covers that will be offered in sky blue! I looked at the updated photos of the Classic Journals, and I think the journals with sky blue as the default color now -- Pond, Roof of Heaven, and Triskellion Knot -- look stunning. As for the other journals, I wish Seaside and Moon Goddess would get the sky blue treatment (Hummingbird, Fairy, and Guenevere The Dreamer would look nice in this shade, too), but, if wishes were fishes, there'd be no room in the river for water. =)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. not sure what they will have up yet.. but I would guess it would be.. since they are going to feature the new buttons as well, but its one more thing to put on my fact finding search  thanks again


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I was hoping for Seaside 

But I'll look at Pond when they become available


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

They are upgrading things all the time... so I am sure at some point (have no idea when) it will be out there..


----------



## Steffiesunshine (Jun 6, 2009)

I JUST emailed Oberon today asking if they were going to come out with ROH or any other cover in Sky Blue before I ordered!  

OMG!  Now I will NEVER make up my mind!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Well the line and the new buttons will be out on the 13th.. yeah they dont make it easy.. LOL!!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Well the line and the new buttons will be out on the 13th.. yeah they dont make it easy.. LOL!!!!


I hope they are going to use the new buttons on the covers they make for the DX and the sky blue of course,


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Ooooh, ROH in blue! I'm glad I've held off getting it in purple then. I can't wait!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh dear... decisions, decisons!  Since I'm not getting a DX, I figure I can treat myself to a new Oberon, but which one?!  Love the Hummingbirds, love the Gingko, love the Pond & Butterfly - but will probably go for the Wave in the new blue.  Now, if only I could afford one of each 

I can't wait to see the new button design!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're making it tough for me. I really want the new blue, I've been waiting for it. However, they released it in all of my favorites so I don't know which one to get. I have a rule I try to stick with only one per color or design. Since I have a purple ROH, I won't get it in blue, but that means I have to decide which of the remaining ones to get. I had the Butterfly in purple for my K1 and loved it. I've been waiting for the Hummingbird to be made in a Kindle cover and I'm really happy they're going back to the original Pond cover (love the frog)...<sigh> I guess I'm going to have to wait and see pictures...and then design, or find a DecalGirl that will go with both the blue and purple so I'll switch it out more.

Can't wait to see the new buttons


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, this is such wonderful and exciting news!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Due to popular demand we will offer two new images in July: Ginkgo Leaf and Hummingbird *

This is such great news! Any idea what colors the ginkgo leaf will come in? I am hoping for red!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> This is such great news! Any idea what colors the ginkgo leaf will come in? *I am hoping for red!*


Me too!

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will ask Becca this, there have been a a ton of requests for it, I will have an answer for you ASAP!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey I got an answer the Ginko.. it will be offered in RED in both the k2 and the DX....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Hey I got an answer the Ginko.. it will be offered in RED in both the k2 and the DX....


oh BOY!!!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't wait to see the new buttons!!!!!! I also wonder if they will offer the current designs in new colors. I've been dreaming of Tree of Life in Red for some reason (would actually love it in a deep orange red, but let's not push it too far  !). That plus the new buttons and I would be able to justify one more Oberon... I mean, it would be sooo different from my fern Forest (which I absolutely love, no regrets there!), I could have a summer and a winter cover, right?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

neo.. I have them for all seasons.. LOL

dont think tree of life is coming in red soon... but there have been so many requests for the Ginko in red but they are always adding and changing... I personally would love a DX cover in the Ginko red


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a checkbook in the red gingko, and it's absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!

But I really like the Tree of Life, just not a saddle girl, and my forest is fern, so need another color than those proposed - and for some reason keep thinking that it would look striking in red!

Anyway, maybe it's better that way ... And maybe, sometime along the way it will become available  <hope>


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

well you can always get the new blue color!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Patrizia, you're baaaaad !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

nah .. LOL.. just enabler like the rest of us


----------

